# Went a bit picture happy....*very pic heavy*



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, there folks. I went a bit picture happy with my herd today.

I guess we can start with Rafe. He had his 2nd saddling today and it went just as well as the first. He still is at a standstill in height, but has bulked up quite a bit. My saddle comes very close to really fitting him now.






















































Dobe:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Taz: I think I'm gonna have to get a fecal run on him :/. Been de-wormed and still looks crappy.



















Apparently he had an itch in a place that he couldn't reach LOL.




































And a few of all 3 of them:






































And I really like this one. This is 13.3, 14.3, and 15.3 all in a line LOL.









And now, out in the pasture.
Denny:



























Standing between Jesse and Nester butts.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Zeiner:









Beside Jesse's butt...









Nester:



















Who says only sorrel and palominos get grease spots? Nester has had this on his butt for years.










Jesse, he seems to be a much darker gold this year than last year:


















And on to the Jenny Craig paddock.
Bessie:


















Pokey:


















And last, but certainly not least, John:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It is so hard to get a good picture of him because he follows me everywhere.




































And, just for good measure, a couple shots of the barn kitties
Tom:


















And Cali, she's so active that it's hard to get good pix of her:









LOL, demon kitty


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

they all look amazing! rafe is such a hunk. The two kittens are super cute to!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Oooh-evil barn kittens:twisted:
LOL


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I think Denny says that Lacey needs him to come hang out with her... He looks kinda forlorn...just sayin... Or, really, I'll take whichever one of your horses you want to send, they're all gorgeous! ;D

I especially like your 13.3, 14.3, 15.3hh picture! That's totally awesome!
And Rafe is looking so grown up! My goodness. He's like one of those 14 year old boys that looks completely grown up and you think are mildly cute until you realize that they're actually ridiculously young... LOL!!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

All your horses are gorgeous I want them lol and the kittens are very cute, I love the height picture thats awesome.


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

I loooove John.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Rafe! Taz! John! Bessie! Dobe!
*swoon*
Oh, and Tom is just too cute.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Liz, you can have any of her horses that you like...except for Nester. He is MINE! *laugh* 

They all look so happy!


----------



## JessieleeZ (Apr 24, 2011)

John is my dream horse <3 soo jealous


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, thank you very much .

Wallaby, I'm sure that Lacey would give him a run for his money and keep him on his toes :wink:. I know, it's so hard to believe that Rafe isn't even 2 yet, he looks so mature. It frightens me a bit to consider what he'll look like in 2 more years.

Cori, I think you mistook Allie for Liz :wink:. Nester could certainly use a diet plan if you have a good one LOL. He just gets fatter every year.

I should hope that they would all be happy, none of them are getting worked right now except for Dobe, and that's only occasionally (like 3 times since January:lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, I nearly forgot to mention...

Where's PD? She needs to come get 'her' horse!! Little demon child that he is (Taz), he decided that instead of walking through the gate where I pointed like he has been trained to do, he needed to barrel through right in the place where I was standing. He succeeded in stepping on one of my feet and knocking me to the side :evil:. That's the first time I've had a "come to Jesus" meeting in a while LOL. After being run in several little circles, whopped on the *** several times and having the halter 'bite' his face whenever he tried to just go his own way at a lope, he suddenly decided that it wasn't such a big deal to simple walk through the gate beside me like I wanted to begin with. :roll:Colts......*shakes head*.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

They all look very happy! Rafe is turning into quite the big boy! 

Lol @ Taz, don't you love rotten colts? 

I still think John needs to live at my house! He reminds me of a very overgrown labrador retriever! (I imagine him thinking of himself as a lap dog)

And....quit picking on poor Nester, some of us just can't help it that we got lots of booty! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I love yout horses, they are all soooo cute! I love seeing Rafe all grown up!

VB


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Great pics, Rafe is gorgeous!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

John and Nester are most certainly my favorites, but they are all so purrttyyy.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

I love the black horses!  For some reason, I just love black horses, I think it is their silky coats I love!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Oh, I nearly forgot to mention...
> 
> Where's PD? She needs to come get 'her' horse!! Little demon child that he is (Taz), he decided that instead of walking through the gate where I pointed like he has been trained to do, he needed to barrel through right in the place where I was standing. He succeeded in stepping on one of my feet and knocking me to the side :evil:. That's the first time I've had a "come to Jesus" meeting in a while LOL. After being run in several little circles, whopped on the *** several times and having the halter 'bite' his face whenever he tried to just go his own way at a lope, he suddenly decided that it wasn't such a big deal to simple walk through the gate beside me like I wanted to begin with. :roll:Colts......*shakes head*.


Don't know how I missed this thread!!!! Rafe is so super handsome! I can't believe how gorgeous he looks under saddle! He's a beautiful sorrel. 

I still love little Taz! He's so sexy! Wish he'd look like a miniature version of his daddy! He's still welcome at my place anytime!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, PD, thanks. I am beginning to have a slight inkling of hope for him. His back legs will likely always be wonky but his front end is beginning to look a bit better and his neck is getting thicker. He also definitely has John's hair, he's already got the kinky mane hair growing in nice and thick :lol:.

I appreciate the comments on Rafe too, I am really happy with how he's growing up.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, you know my concern is only for his well being. I mean his coat being black and all and the heat wave your having down there, I am sure Taz would love our cooler weather and lush grass!!! Soo...... When can I expect him?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Any dang time you want his obnoxious little self:lol:, though he likely won't be gelded until later this fall in cooler, bug free weather.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Dang! look at those tanks! looking good!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

It still boggles my mind that he's the same height as Lyric and she's a 2 yr old. Can't even imagine how tall he will be. Do you think be will out grow Rafe?


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

i love the gray's face is that a blood mark? i thought only arab's got them


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

PD, I'm thinking that he probably won't be quite as tall as Rafe, but with as long as his legs are, he may surprise me and shoot up later. I need to measure his cannon and get a basic idea for how tall he'll end up being.

Huggingchester, yes, that's a blood mark. From my understanding, they _are_ more common on Arabs. Then again, he is a mustang so it is entirely possible that he has some Arab in his lines somewhere.


----------



## Fiinx (Jun 19, 2011)

Omg! Denny is gorgeous!! Looks like my boy Hank


----------

